# to target someone



## dukaine

How would you say this?  When I look it up, nothing gives me the verb form.


----------



## GeriReshef

My Hebrew is excelent, but not my English..
According to Google who transalates it as למקד מישהו, I can guess that I would say לכוון מישהו (to a certain place, to the correct answer, to a possible solution..).


----------



## ashmash

I would go with לכוון מישהו only if you meant "to direct someone".
If by "to target someone" you meant to make something have an effect on someone (Longman dictionary) I would go with לכוון על מישהו.
And if you meant to target someone in marketing sense, e.g. we target consumers aged 18-30, then I would abandon the direction (kivun) orientation and use something like קהל היעד/המטרה הוא.

What is the full sentence you want to translate? Contextual translation is easier.


----------



## airelibre

Perhaps you mean target someone as in "intend to kill" or "aim at in order to kill/knock out". 
So perhaps: להתכונן/להתכוון לרצח/להרג/להכות
Or לכוון כדי לירות


----------



## dukaine

Well, it doesn't have to be murder; it could be for robbery or kidnapping, but aire has my intended meaning.


----------



## ashmash

Then I would use להתביית (the verb for homing), ליירט (to intercept) לשים עין (lit. to put an eye [on someone] and means to target someone), לסמן מטרה סביב מישהו (to mark target around someone) or להיטפל למישהו (to harass someone specific). There are probably better translation though.


----------



## dukaine

You could also target a market or demographic.


----------



## ashmash

Then you would use לבחור קהל מטרה/יעד or לסמן קהל מטרה. You see, if you use the root מ.ט.ר in Hebrew you are very likely to talk about rain: להמטיר. I don't think there's a Hebrew verb for target and therefore you would use the noun מטרה and some verb that describes your activity. Otherwise, use "to direct' (לכוון) that was already suggested before.


----------



## dukaine

Cool.  Thanks!


----------



## TrampGuy

Yes, like ashmash mentioned, it should be something in the lines of לסמן מישהו as - to mark someone as a target.

ex. "the swindler targeted his victim from a mile away" - הנוכל סימן את מטרתו מרחוק


----------



## arielipi

מחפש
can also work here, as in looking for every small wrong doing of someone.


----------

